# 50 miles of private gigging



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

No other people gig here and this proves it..In ten years of gigging i have not seen any other gigger's ..nurse sharks a little problem.. they spook every thing in the lights...turn lights on at 9 and shut them off at 4 ...fish come out of a 2 mile radius no rhyme or reason , some in sand some in oysters, and most on grass..


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Where is this place?


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

BananaTom said:


> Where is this place?


Yeah........... what he said


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

DANG!!!!:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Wow! Nice job! Be careful about calling a place paradise though; you know how the saying goes....


----------



## Private (Jun 21, 2014)

kind over your limit and under size too, 10 is limit and 12 inches size. this is why the seafood gets scarce, some people are too greedy, hope you get caught.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Private said:


> kind over your limit and under size too, 10 is limit and 12 inches size. this is why the seafood gets scarce, some people are too greedy


They all look to be over 12" to me. And I'm sure there was more than one person on board. Just my guess though.


----------



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

*reply to private*

Hi private..I am a commercial fisherman and all of my fish are measured on the boat and at the fish house,no under sized fish here...Don't need any fishing fines.If you know the commercial fishing laws you would know that i am not taking any amount of fish that i can't have.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Private said:


> kind over your limit and under size too, 10 is limit and 12 inches size. this is why the seafood gets scarce, some people are too greedy, hope you get caught.


I like when people pop off under fake accounts because they have no balls. Be a real keyboard cowboy and put your other made up name out there.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Private said:


> kind over your limit and under size too, 10 is limit and 12 inches size. this is why the seafood gets scarce, some people are too greedy, hope you get caught.


this is the PFF, obviously NOT the PSFF, Pensacola(SPORT)Fishing Forum.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice report and photos. Where I gig in Texas, I've never seen a shark at night in water as shallow as that.


----------



## Private (Jun 21, 2014)

gigability said:


> Hi private..I am a commercial fisherman and all of my fish are measured on the boat and at the fish house,no under sized fish here...Don't need any fishing fines.If you know the commercial fishing laws you would know that i am not taking any amount of fish that i can't have.


sorry, my bad. didn't see anything saying commercial fishing good luck on your next gigging night


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Private said:


> sorry, my bad. didn't see anything saying commercial fishing good luck on your next gigging night


ya man dont bother him....you know how hard it is FOR HIM to make a living off OUR resources?:thumbsup:..lol (sarcasm)


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

Private said:


> kind over your limit and under size too, 10 is limit and 12 inches size. this is why the seafood gets scarce, some people are too greedy, hope you get caught.


This is why I quit posting pictures of my trips! Great job gigabilty! You will have at least one idiot with something smart to say everytime somebody has a good trip!


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Great trip, congrats


----------



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

Private said:


> sorry, my bad. didn't see anything saying commercial fishing good luck on your next gigging night


 Ok I accept your apologie,But this is why i stopped posting my pics on here and a few other places,there is always some one with out all the facts going off on some one.I really enjoy showing pics of what i do,and enjoy seeing others pic's as well . and it is very hard to work on the water and try to support a family.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't worry about them and keep posting!


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

mjg21 said:


> This is why I quit posting pictures of my trips! Great job gigabilty! You will have at least one idiot with something smart to say everytime somebody has a good trip!


I quit posting my trips last year also because of idiots that don't have a clue what they are talking about.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

Private said:


> sorry, my bad. didn't see anything saying commercial fishing good luck on your next gigging night



some one always has to run their mouth on here. he talks like u are have some kind of obligation to tell him how u make a living. i small scale commercial fished for years its hard work. great catch hope u kill twice as many next time


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Gig Don't let the naysayers discourage you. They're just Jealous. And Good luck finding the spot he fishes......


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Private said:


> ...didn't see anything saying commercial fishing...


White boots, black box and wires laying on a scratched up deck = commercial fisherman.

I bet his motor and lights are tip top, but the hull is a different story. :thumbup:

Great report!


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

great job!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

No body ever smarts off at me about my pics. Haha. Wish I could catch enough to piss someone off!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Great job Giggability and quality fish. What pisses me off is a pic of a cooler full as big as your hand. Trust me they are scrutinized closely at the fish houses and if they don't measure there is explaining to do by the gigger. You're right it's very hard to make a living fishing, too many variables, wind,water,tide.I still post an occasional pic, to keep folks motivated,and try to help folks with info that will help them find fish. The really good nights that make me money will never be posted period. Like flounderslayerman said too many jealous folks out there. When you post, folks start hunting your truck at the ramps and have actually been followed to spots. Makes for a long night riding in circles. Back in the day it was common to not see another gigger in a season, but that has changed. The cost to operate an offshore boat has alot of folks inshore. Pictures on the net have alot of folks wanting to try this.It takes alot of time and work to get where you are consistent, like anything else you do.We sure don't need pics to let the Feds. use them to regulate us like they did with our snapper season and quota.If you notice even the charters show customers with a fish they harvested, not their entire catch. I think thats very smart indeed.Now if I had an area that I didn't have to worry about company as you do, I would post too and we all enjoy your pics. Keep it up.


----------



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

bamafan611 said:


> Great job Giggability and quality fish. What pisses me off is a pic of a cooler full as big as your hand. Trust me they are scrutinized closely at the fish houses and if they don't measure there is explaining to do by the gigger. You're right it's very hard to make a living fishing, too many variables, wind,water,tide.I still post an occasional pic, to keep folks motivated,and try to help folks with info that will help them find fish. The really good nights that make me money will never be posted period. Like flounderslayerman said too many jealous folks out there. When you post, folks start hunting your truck at the ramps and have actually been followed to spots. Makes for a long night riding in circles. Back in the day it was common to not see another gigger in a season, but that has changed. The cost to operate an offshore boat has alot of folks inshore. Pictures on the net have alot of folks wanting to try this.It takes alot of time and work to get where you are consistent, like anything else you do.We sure don't need pics to let the Feds. use them to regulate us like they did with our snapper season and quota.If you notice even the charters show customers with a fish they harvested, not their entire catch. I think thats very smart indeed.Now if I had an area that I didn't have to worry about company as you do, I would post too and we all enjoy your pics. Keep it up.


Your right, thanks for the concern..had that problem pompano fishing everyone following me around so i did the best thing stopped pompano fishing now they call me to find out where they are, they can not fiqure things out all by them self.. So now i am not bothered i fish at night. people are to scared to run around at night and look for fish here you have to know where to go.lots of unproductive bottom and lots of productive bottom. any way i went last night i will post pics..Good luck man..


----------



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

*look*

these fish did not come out until late in the night,they came off a couple islands on all natural pine stobs. all fish came in about an hour to 45 min. picked a few earlier in the night sheeps and drum ,perfect conditions should have done better then this,


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

The vast majority of people on this forum are supportive and love to see another member succeed. You keep on posting! It motivates me to know that another brother fisherman is out there doing his thing!!


----------



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

*this was suppose to be another post*



gigability said:


> these fish did not come out until late in the night,they came off a couple islands on all natural pine stobs. all fish came in about an hour to 45 min. picked a few earlier in the night sheeps and drum ,perfect conditions should have done better then this,


This should have been another post ooops


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I love me some stumps and clear water.:thumbup:


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Man that is some gin clear water, which we havn't had much of this year. Another great mess and night.With the tide cycle we've had later has been better.


Quote:lots of unproductive bottom and lots of productive bottom.

Thats what I was talking about it takes time and effort to be consistent. Knowing your water / spots is the most important part of the puzzle. I believe knowing how the tide affects the fish is second. I've spent hours with out tidal movement and never saw a fish, when it started filled the boat in short order. I've spent hours looking at unproductive beach and wham, hit one and did well. Keep records on conditions and productive spots and it will pay off for years. TIME ON THE WATER I can't explain it but my goto spots seem to always have fish and there are areas of beach close by that I have never seen a fish period. If it's not showing fish or sign run and gun to the next one, makes for a less tiring and more enjoyable night. Looks like time well spent on the water.


----------



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

I don't like to gig the beach.too boring except in the fall. fish were not in the tide they were out of the tide.did really good on full moon low water, now its new moon and a little slower,go figure.you guys should have good weather conditions up there tonight.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

nice! lots of good, fresh flaties. Nice job brother - keep at it! :thumbup:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Sooooo Where is this???


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

Man I'm just jealous, It gets me excited to get home and hit the water. About 3 more days and I won't have to drool over your posts from a hotel room for a while.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Gigability, you seem to have a knack for finding the fish. Who cares what some internet lackey has to say. That said, love the pics, I can't post mine, to much competition. On a weekend trip I'll see 5+ giggers.


----------



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

just know the area really good , and lots of fish here. went Wednesday night got a few and going again tonight, will post pics of the catch...i have been reading post from a while back and it sounds like it is crazy up there
would like to see some pic's of the fish you guys catch


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Here is a whole new meaning to "door mat"


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Same reason I don't post reports/pics to this forum anymore.


----------



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

nice fish drifterfisher. got them here they come and go , small fish one night big fish the other...


----------

